# Sulfur powder



## Teamsterjohn (Jun 18, 2011)

1 book and 1 magazine that im reading both mention spraying the vines with sulfur to prevent or control mildew. Is this something that I should have ready incase of mildew, or not to worry to much about it. Im growing marquette grapes.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Personally I don't use sulfur because I am sensitive to it somewhat. It will only prevent some diseases so even using sulfur you will need other things. If you only have a few vines you can take your chances. Many times a few vines will remain fairly unaffected because they aren't as dense. If you have a few dozens or more, then you need to study up and implement a spray program by the second year at the latest.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks grapeman


----------

